# Terribilis sexing



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Here is a photo of three of my orange terribilis...I'm wondering if this group contains two females and one male...no calling yet and I don't think they are still a bit too young to breed. However any comments from those familiar with terribilis sexing would be welcome. Thanks.

Bill


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks to be so.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Bill,

They are really hard to sex. I'd be interested to hear what others who have them have to say. It appears that you are right though. How old are they?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Bill, easiest way to put it... if you see one calling, thats a male. Otherwise... 

Sexual dimorphism in these guys basically isn't there.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

That was my understanding as well Corey...but given that I seem to have two populations, the more lean look and not so lean look, I figured I should ask the question. After all I have to keep my newbie status intact :wink: 

Bill


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Bill,

That is what I thought too but man two of those are huge. Good luck with them. I have heard calling from both my mints and oranges.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

elmoisfive said:


> That was my understanding as well Corey...but given that I seem to have two populations, the more lean look and not so lean look, I figured I should ask the question. After all I have to keep my newbie status intact :wink:
> 
> Bill


Lean and not so lean? You mean like: tubby, and golf ball with legs?

Note: Breeders of Green Trivvies, bassleri, and azureventris aren't allowed to claim newbie status.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

word, you got 3 that arent under my belt, so to speak. newbie status revoked, sorry.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

elmoisfive said:


> That was my understanding as well Corey...but given that I seem to have two populations, the more lean look and not so lean look, I figured I should ask the question.  After all I have to keep my newbie status intact :wink:
> 
> Bill


Newbie... hehe, that's a good one. your a newbie as much as i am a master frog breeder... :lol:


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

I'd guess the one on the bottom of the picture is a male Idaho cowboy, and the other two are typical Mormon-female "Idaho Butts." They look like they should be next in line to sue Mc Donalds.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

looks like 2 males in the back and female up front from the musculature around the tailbone. let us know how they turn out.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Am I missing something? Cuz I don't see a difference? Do I just not know what I'm suppose to be looking for?

What few other signs there are seem to point to 1.2 to me, but these points have proven usually to be unreliable in phylloabtes...


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

KeroKero said:


> Am I missing something? Cuz I don't see a difference? Do I just not know what I'm suppose to be looking for?
> What few other signs there are seem to point to 1.2 to me, but these points have proven usually to be unreliable in phylloabtes...


...and me as well Corey. I've seen absolutely no size differences between my terribilis (mints, orange and yellow) to indicate male/female. See 'em call and _bingo!_, a male. No, wait, some say that females call...
Scott


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

With my mints there is a clear size difference, and I have seen my females call.

From the looks of it I would say 1.2.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Kyle, your mints are weird  LOL

I remember the calling bit Scott... :roll: Mid sentence we both stop, ID the frog call, and go running over to the tank to ID the caller! Ah, well, we never did catch that one caller... The female call is suppose to be distinctly different.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

The call is different, and Ill have to see if I can catch it on video sometime. My females are HUGE, so its clear which is the male.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Well I have a partial answer to my question since I found eggs under the cocohut this evening in the orange terribilis viv. However with 5 frogs in the enclosure, no guarantee as to the parents though I have seen two of the frogs spending lots of time in there....unfortunately not at an angle that would easily identify them.

Oh well I'll settle for the fact that I have at least a pair and motor forward :wink: 

Bill


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Bill, I think we are going to have to put you on a 300 tad limit here pretty soon and then anything over that you have to give to us less fortunate people!!


----------

